# A new graphics card for Rs.5000-7500 price range.



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys,

This is my configuration

Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
Intel DG43RQ
2 GB Corsair XMS 2
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Seagate 1 TB
I Ball Stunner Case
Samsung 993

Recently my 9500Gt got busted and was 1 month late for warranty. Now i am thinking of buying a new card for a Rs.5000-7500 price range. Any brand would suffice. I heard the ATI 5750 is a great option but got confused about which brand to choose. Should i stick with 5750 or go for anything else? Please give the best sugestions..and please inform if a PSU is required as i only have the 250 Watt PSU that came with the cabinet.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

of course you can go with HD 5750 but I recommend you for MSI HD 5770 Hawk edition costs 7.5K which is better option right now or if you want new gfx then you should get GTX 450 (which I won't recommend) & you really need at least 450-550w PSU like Corsair VX550


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

Will It go well with my configuration...I mean that card looks like a monster. Will it have trouble with my motherboard??


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

Goleon said:


> Will It go well with my configuration...I mean that card looks like a monster. Will it have trouble with my motherboard??



oh not at all, no need to be worried


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

Well if i chose to stick with 5750 which brand would  you suggest? And is there any cheaper PSU that would suffice???I mean the Corsair VX550 is rs.5500 worth and that along with the Rs.7500 Graphics Card will not be likely for my dad to buy.....

will a CM 460 PSU work fine???


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

MSI/Sapphire HD 5750                           rs. 6,500
Corsair CX 430                                     rs. 2700
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W  rs. 2,900
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W  rs. 2,700
Gigabyte Superb 460W	                        Rs. 2,200

pick which one you like


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

XFX 5750 looks better..is it better in performance???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

For PSU I say FSP SAGA II 500w @ Rs.2200

For GPU Sapphire Raedeon 5750 @ Rs.7500


or you want something at lower budget  ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> MSI/Sapphire HD 5750                           rs. 6,500
> Corsair CX 430                                     rs. 2700
> Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W  rs. 2,900
> Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W  rs. 2,700
> ...



Except for the Gigabyte Superb avoid all the above mentioned PSUs...

Sapphire 5750 - 6.2K
FSP saga ii 500 - 2.1K


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

For PSU i ifx up on FSP Saga 2 500 unless u know anything cheaper.

For Graphics card
Saphire 5750 vs MSI 5770 HAWK..
will the hawk be a better option considering the more price?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

link for XFX 5750?

Have u extended ur budget?


----------



## modder (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Goleon how about:

MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II 1GD5/OC

8.4k@SMC if you can stretch your budget a bit


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

For PSU i ifx up on FSP Saga 2 500 unless u know anything cheaper.

For Graphics card
Saphire 5750 vs MSI 5770 HAWK..
will the hawk be a better option considering the more price?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

@Goleon have enquired the price of XFX card?

MSI 5770 HAWK is worth every penny...


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

I left the XFX idea

Now i need to decide
MSI 5770 HAWK vs Saphire 5750


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

MSI 5770 HAWK is more future proof,
OCs like hell,
Best bang for the buck, if fits ur budget


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

but if i am not going to OC is the hawk useful for me??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Certainly, its factory OCed...


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

1 more thing..will the performance go down if i use a DVI-VgA adapter as my monitor only has a VGA port


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Nope... It s not related to performance.


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

lastly, wat might be the approx street price in kerala???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Its always different in each shop. 

GO to a shop with strong attitute and show them you know A LOT more about computers than the people in the shop.


They will give you good prices 


Best of luck!


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2011)

will 7,000 be enouh for the haWK?

If 7,000 will suffise then i am OK


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

In chennai the st price for 5770 HAWK is 7.2K



thetechfreak said:


> GO to a shop with strong attitute and show them you know A LOT more about computers than the people in the shop.
> They will give you good prices



Well said...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2011)

But OP,
what max. resolution does ur monitor support. 
Is it a CRT or TFT..???


----------



## Goleon (Apr 25, 2011)

Its a TFT...1360 x 768


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Yup, at that res you should be able to have comfortable gaming with many games at high setting.


----------



## Goleon (Apr 25, 2011)

Its a TFT...1360 x 768


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

At that res. 5770 can handle any game in extreme setting...
If ur budget allows get *5770 Hawk* else get *R5770-PMD1G*


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ as told by Manju.

PSU: FSP Saga II 500w - 2k-2.5k[max]

GPU: MSI HD 5770 Hawk - 7.5k.

But a HD5670 [4.5k] is also a decent choice for that resoultion.

**www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5670,2533-8.html*

*5670 > 5770 > 6850 > 6950[1GB]*
*4.5k  > 7.2k  > 9.5k  > 14.5k*


----------

